# Rc18t Ft



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so i finally decided to sell my rc18 to get a vendetta ST. its a rtr upgraded to FT specs or better. 

aluminum steering 
FT motor mount 
FT shocks 
adjustable turnbuckles all the way around (except for top front, one of those broke) 
MIP CVD's all the way around 
stock servo, and a spare hitec HS-65 MG 
1 set of slicks, 1 set of treaded tires, extra set of rims i had for drifting, but there isnt any PVC on them rite now.
mamba 8000kv works perfectly, mamba 6800kv, needs to be sent back to castle 
all spring rates front and rear 
2 sets of diff outdrives 
2 diff rebuild kits 
1 set of diff gears 
1/12 scale springs (work perfect for onroad) 
1 built diff (basically a spool if you need it) 
a couple of spare front and rear shock towers 
extra buggy body
extra hingepins
extra screws

i just replaced the chassis and hingepin braces


$200 OBO or trade for a RTR vendetta ST


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You want me to move this to the "Electric" forum Nick?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya, thats fine by me, your the mod


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> ya, thats fine by me, your the mod


Leave it here in the nitro forum for all I care! :slimer:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL!! i just kinda stuck it here.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

oops, forgot to add my batteries. it will come with one IB1400 pack, and on stock pack, both with deans plugs.

also price is $210


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

and for $260 ill make it RTR with a mamba esc. just add radio and reciever!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

does anybody happen to have a Vendetta ST for sale?? i have cash rite now for a used RTR if anybody is willing to sell theirs


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

trey, you dont want to sell that rental detta do you??? haha!! j/k


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Have a vendetta st willing to trade it is a roller keeping my motor and electronics
[email protected]
cell 281 904 0141

Bigj


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

there ya go nik! Trade roller for roller! I know people don't like to use the mamba systems because they cog off the line in the detta's, but I met a guy at Mike's last Sunday when I was practicing that had one that was FLYING around the track and he said the trick was to turn the punch control ALL the way down to 10% and it'll solve the problem 100% and you will only notice the lack of punch from a dead stop for a split second.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe. i just got one and should have it to race on saturday. i might still be interested in a trade though


----------

